# H-as Pharma still around?



## kchris (Jan 13, 2020)

Are they still around?  If not, any suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 13, 2020)

No.  They are no longer a sponsor here and we don't suggest ordering from them.  Many good sponsors to choose from.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> No.  They are no longer a sponsor here and we don't suggest ordering from them.  Many good sponsors to choose from.



This.


----------

